
Uber's not going to be in Pittsburgh anymore - natejackdev
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/21/technology/pittsburgh-ubers-driverless-car-experiment.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
mrfauxworth
Did I miss something or was that title not supported by the article in anyway?
There is nothing about Uber not being in Pittsburgh anymore. Flagged.

